# Jig to make Marble Solitaire Board Game.



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is a Jig for a marble solitaire game, to make the jig follow picture no. 4, set out diagonals and vertical and horizontal axis, mark out 7 equidistant points,(As you can see I use a Point-to-Point for this), on both the horizontal and the vertical axis, 
Mark out the grid as shown, together with the circle surrounding, this to retain the “taken” marbles, Drill the holes to take the guide bush.
Using circle cutting jig, Pic.11 and the fittings pic 6, and 7, describe the dished circle for the marbles, now attach the jig to the board with double sided tape or similar, and using the router with the guide bush and the jig cut half round depressions about 1/8th. In. deep for each hole.
The final picture shows a finished solitaire board awaiting the marbles; this one is made in Mahogany with an Ash trim.
To play the game place marbles in all the holes except the centre one, the object is to jump over each marble, thus taking it, and eventually ending up with one in the centre.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job derek

It's looks like it takes a long time to setup the pattern for the router, here's just one more way,, in the states we can buy pegboard that's drilled out by a machine..it works great for setting up the pattern like that, just one more way.

again nice job on the marble game 


========



derek willis said:


> Here is a Jig for a marble solitaire game, to make the jig follow picture no. 4, set out diagonals and vertical and horizontal axis, mark out 7 equidistant points,(As you can see I use a Point-to-Point for this), on both the horizontal and the vertical axis,
> Mark out the grid as shown, together with the circle surrounding, this to retain the “taken” marbles, Drill the holes to take the guide bush.
> Using circle cutting jig, Pic.11 and the fittings pic 6, and 7, describe the dished circle for the marbles, now attach the jig to the board with double sided tape or similar, and using the router with the guide bush and the jig cut half round depressions about 1/8th. In. deep for each hole.
> The final picture shows a finished solitaire board awaiting the marbles; this one is made in Mahogany with an Ash trim.
> To play the game place marbles in all the holes except the centre one, the object is to jump over each marble, thus taking it, and eventually ending up with one in the centre.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Peg board is available here and the world over, setting up takes about three or four minutes, that's all.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Are there alternative uses for the board for those of us who have lost our marbles?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Ralph,
In your case it could be a plant stand.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

derek willis said:


> Ralph,
> In your case it could be a plant stand.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Ralph Barker said:


> Are there alternative uses for the board for those of us who have lost our marbles?


Coffee cup coaster.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Derek - thanks for the suggestion. Now, to find a plant that has little round bulbs. 

Mike - thanks, too, but I already set my coffee cup in the little tray that extends from the computer.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Derek, I have some onion sets that wood fit in the indentations. However, I believe it makes a much better looking marble game. Fine work.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I am amazed at how versatile my Solitaire board is, as the sales of these have slipped of late, I think I will diversify with the advertising.
This one was published as a 'how to' in British Woodworking almost two years ago, issue No.1 in fact


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Anouther fine looking piece. Did you say you once sold these? I could see where it would be great for kids, meaning my age!!

BTW I used to use that coffee cup holder, but it won't come out any more, maybe I should call customer support.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

X.P. I have sold my products through craft fairs for a lot of years, this helps finance my hobby,(as I am on pension), unfortunately they have gone off these past few years so I don't think I will do any more, have alot of stock though.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yet another tool that I haven't come across in spite of my age, the point to point, very clever and I like the way you made it Derek, even though I admire many of Bj's methods, I don't believe his method on this occasion is the simplest. For the benefit of our American friends who haven't seen one of these "coffee table" games before, here is a before and after shot but I'll hasten to add that I DID NOT make this one, it was bought many years ago and my darling wife taught me how to do it!


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Crikey Harry you found someone who can do it? At the fairs I only ever came across two people who could complete the puzzle.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

When I was a kid we used to call it Chinese Checkers. The one we had was for up to 6 players.

About 30 yrs ago I created a game for up to 4 main teams. Sometimes people would gang for multiple player teams if there were too many who wanted to play. We eventually named it "HA!" or "YAH HA!", (sound most people made when winning a confrontation). 
It's kind of like a melding of a bunch of old board games mashed together like Stratego, Risk, Trouble and Headache. Games could last for hours.

I was never able to come up with the money to have it evaluated and recieved many rejection letter from the major borad game companies due to "Non solicited In house R&D".

Sadly the game has sat on top of the kitchen cabinets collecting dust and grease for about 6yrs.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Harry-Lost his marbles!!*



harrysin said:


> Yet another tool that I haven't come across in spite of my age, the point to point, very clever and I like the way you made it Derek, even though I admire many of Bj's methods, I don't believe his method on this occasion is the simplest. For the benefit of our American friends who haven't seen one of these "coffee table" games before, here is a before and after shot but I'll hasten to add that I DID NOT make this one, it was bought many years ago and my darling wife taught me how to do it!


Now I know where all your marbles went Harry. LOL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You could well be right Dave, my mind isn't as sharp as it used to be.


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

Is the object like our peg game where you jump one at a time till your left with one? Never seen this before.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's it, but the one that's left must be in the centre hole.


----------



## val (Mar 30, 2010)

has any one have the rules for this game


----------



## val (Mar 30, 2010)

having a dispute wether to move only straight or on an angle.



Val


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey Guys & Gals,

I remembr that game and board being used with pegs and sitting at every table in some restaurants. You would play it so that the waiting time for your order to get to the table did not seem so long. Haven't seen them lately though, so a lot of people must have taken those games home. They did not look as nice as the one presented here.

Joe Z.


----------



## Maxwell Edison (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello everyone I'm new to woodworking . I really like making games ,I saw the marble game and really liked it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Max


----------



## Maxwell Edison (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You James jw 2170 .


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

val said:


> having a dispute wether to move only straight or on an angle.
> 
> 
> 
> Val


You can move the marbles left/ right, right/ left or diagonal providing that you overtake and remove a marble and there is a hole for the overtaking marble to land in. Just a clue, remove all the marbles in one of the four corners first.
It's been a long time since I played this game, which is evidenced by the fact that I didn't quite get it out, there should only be ONE marble left, in the centre hole.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

GAMES

You must have something to do other than play with yourself.. 

======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ah, those were the days my friend!!!!


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I'm very pleased to see how much interest my project has aroused the second time around.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" aroused" Maybe be old but not dead yet.. 

======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Keep them coming Derek.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Keep them coming Derek.


Harry,
I'd love to, but I don;t do much nowadays, the old knees don't like a lot of standing, coupled with the fact i've almost run out of free timber.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Derek, my friend Frank had problems standing for woodworking so I built a lower stand for his router table and had him use a swivel chair on casters. Simple but effective.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Mike said:


> Derek, my friend Frank had problems standing for woodworking so I built a lower stand for his router table and had him use a swivel chair on casters. Simple but effective.


Not that bad yet Mike, but I need to slow down a bit.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello everyone
I made several games but less conventional forms,
The template has a series of holes on each side in addition for the dowel on the sole that you can see on the router at left on the second and third picture .
I can play this game, finishing with a marble in the center and I have in my computer how to do, if someone want to receive it, he sends me his email address


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I like the design Daniel.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Mike said:


> Derek, my friend Frank had problems standing for woodworking so I built a lower stand for his router table and had him use a swivel chair on casters. Simple but effective.


Mike,
Additional to my previuos comment I do cycle about 6 miles evry fine weather day, and this is not on the flat, as I do live in the Cotswold hills, a comment made by one of my students at the local librarary computer classes when she had to put her date of birth into an email address request and I said Oh! that's the same date as mine, was, but you look ten years younger than me, and that's how I feel on the whole.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

I can provide the "how to finish with a marble in the center", but I must warn that when you know the method, you do not enjoy playing this game only fun to test if you have Alzheimer's )

Daniel


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

derek willis said:


> Mike,
> Additional to my previuos comment I do cycle about 6 miles evry fine weather day, and this is not on the flat, as I do live in the Cotswold hills, a comment made by one of my students at the local librarary computer classes when she had to put her date of birth into an email address request and I said Oh! that's the same date as mine, was, but you look ten years younger than me, and that's how I feel on the whole.


You missed out there Derek, I reckon she was after you!
Regarding free wood, rout a sign and put it outside your house that says something like:
"elderly, poor woodworking hobbyist requires donations of FREE wood, will collect"


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

harrysin said:


> You missed out there Derek, I reckon she was after you!
> Regarding free wood, rout a sign and put it outside your house that says something like:
> "elderly, poor woodworking hobbyist requires donations of FREE wood, will collect"


Harry,
My builder contacts usually keep me well supplied with hardwood, gone a bit slow at the moment, but will pick-up again I'm sure. As for the other thing, one dragon is enough for me.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh dear, no wonder that you're not smiling Derek.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Oh dear, no wonder that you're not smiling Derek.


You've got it friend!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I really do feel for you Derek and realise how fortunate I am in marrying Marlene in 1954 and still going strong.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

harrysin said:


> I really do feel for you Derek and realise how fortunate I am in marrying Marlene in 1954 and still going strong.


Harry I have noticed on many occasions how fortunate you are, but it has to be my fault,I didn't have to do it, and it;s only for life anyway.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I just re-read this thread and can't believe I didn't comment on how sharp your board is Derek. The woods compliment each other so well it is almost too nice to play on. Have you tried your hand at making any Cribbage boards? Rockler offers a couple of different design templates and a couple of different styles of pegs as well as other game templates for making holes and line layouts.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Mike said:


> I just re-read this thread and can't believe I didn't comment on how sharp your board is Derek. The woods compliment each other so well it is almost too nice to play on. Have you tried your hand at making any Cribbage boards? Rockler offers a couple of different design templates and a couple of different styles of pegs as well as other game templates for making holes and line layouts.


Funny you should say that Mike, only last week I made one for a friend out of Walnut, no jig used, and yesterday I made him another one to give a mate of his as a gift, this one I made from two strips of Teak and a centre strip of Oak, looked terrific, sorry no pictures.


----------



## router01 (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice work Derek, I guess the plethora of electronic devices and games now has had an effect. 
There's nothing like a good old "manual" game now and then though is there


----------

